
United States dollar almost doubles in value in a single day - kgermino
http://www.coinion.com/2013/12/07/united-states-dollar-almost-doubles-in-value-in-a-single-day/
======
yongjik
It's telling that I could tell exactly what the story is about without
clicking the link. And it's disappointing that the story, after clicking the
link, didn't add anything else.

I'm wondering if this is a false-flag article to make bitcoin proponents look
clueless and gullible...

~~~
vectorpush
The site is satire.

[http://www.coinion.com/2013/12/07/employee-asks-to-be-
paid-i...](http://www.coinion.com/2013/12/07/employee-asks-to-be-paid-in-
bitcoins-buys-company-the-next-day/)

[http://www.coinion.com/2013/12/07/after-bitcoin-congress-
als...](http://www.coinion.com/2013/12/07/after-bitcoin-congress-also-
considering-banning-surgery-and-space-exploration-says-too-complicated/)

~~~
yongjik
Ah, I missed the "onion" part of the URL. My bad. :/

~~~
vectorpush
haha, truth be told I didn't notice that until you just pointed it out, I only
realized it was satire after visiting their home page.

------
tdees40
The point of this is obviously that the USD is just as much as a construct as
Bitcoin, which, sure! But of course the difference is that the dollar's value
doesn't change by 20%+ in a day, so you can rely on it to execute
transactions, sign contracts, set salaries, etc.

Bitcoin apologists have generally seemed to see Bitcoin's rise as a positive,
which is somewhat true, but it has to be stable to be useful for ordinary
people. A volatile currency is not a useful currency.

------
badman_ting
Bad-Joke Website Continues to be of Little Value

------
etanazir
Does this type of currency have any intrinsic value?

~~~
nkuttler
Yes, it's intrinsically useful. See
[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/FAQ#Where_does_the_value_of_Bitco...](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/FAQ#Where_does_the_value_of_Bitcoin_stem_from.3F_What_backs_up_Bitcoin.3F)
for a longer reply.

~~~
ceejayoz
So the answer to "is Bitcoin useful" is "Bitcoins have value because they are
useful"? You need a better link to make that point.

~~~
nkuttler
Um, no, his question was not "is bitcoin useful" but "does it have any
intrinsic value"...

~~~
dragonwriter
Actually, the question wasn't "does bitcoin have any intrinsic value" it was
"does this type of currency have intrinsic value" in response to an article
that was, nominally, about the _US dollar_.

------
beaker52
Clever article, for those that bother to read and understand it.

~~~
nkuttler
Personally I think it's rather silly, or, if you prefer, funny. Anyway, seems
like enough people flagged it as it disappeared from the front page after a
few seconds.

~~~
beaker52
Actually, it's the key to the next level for Bitcoin.

Realising that BTC has a more consistent value which the USD does not, being
systematically de-based n' all.

